# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή με τη χρήση κους-κους

## jk21

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει διαδοθεί ανάμεσα στους εκτροφείς καναρινιών  η χρήση του  <<  ρασκ >> σαν βάση στις συνταγές αυγοτροφής που δοκιμάζουν στην εκτροφή τους.Η χρησιμότητα του και ο λόγος που το καθιέρωσε είναι η ιδιότητα του να απορροφάει μεγάλη ποσότητα νερού  μέσα του ,κάτι που κάνει την αυγοτροφή ,ιδιαίτερα τώρα το καλοκαίρι , να κρατιέται αφράτη μεγαλύτερο διάστημα χωρίς να λασπώνει .Επίσης δίνει τη δυνατότητα (λόγω της χρήσης νερού) να προσθέτουν εύκολα και να αναμιγνύουν υδατοδιαλυτά συμπληρώματα διατροφής.Η δυσκολία όμως ανεύρεσης του (δεν υπάρχει στα περισσότερα pet shop , μονο σε e-pet του διαδικτύου) από απλούς  χομπίστες  καθώς και η θρεπτική του αξία που είναι αμφιλεγόμενη (η φράση <<επεγεργασμένα δημητριακά >> χωρίς σαφή διατροφικά στοιχεία ) ήταν η αιτία αναζήτησης στο διαδίκτυο σε ιστοσελίδες εκτροφέων του εξωτερικού κάποιας εναλλακτικής ,πιό έγκυρης λύσης.Αυτή βρέθηκε στη χρήση του κουσκούς  (  couscous  ) ενός σκευάσματος απο δημητριακά (συνήθως σκληρό σιτάρι αλλα όχι μόνο) με παρόμοιες ιδιότητες ως προς την απορροφητικότητα στο νερό ,αλλά και στην εμφάνιση (μικρές μπαλίτσες σε μέγεθος  μπουκιάς  για ένα καναρίνι όταν διογκωθούν ύστερα απο την απορρόφηση του νερού).Αλλά και γνωστής διατροφικής αξίας  :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couscous

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... l%26sa%3DG
Η συνταγή αυγοτροφής  που ακολουθεί έχει δοκιμασθεί με μεγάλη επιτυχία ,τόσο στην υφή της όσο και στην αποδοχή της απο τα πουλιά.Περιέχει φυσικά συμπληρώματα διατροφής αλλά και απο μόνη της είναι διατροφικά πολύ μεγάλης διατροφικής αξίας.Ειδικά αν επιλέξουμε να την αναμίξουμε με βλαστημένους  σπόρους που έχουμε ετοιμάσει ,τότε είναι ιδανική  και ότι καλύτερο για την προετοιμασία των πουλιών για ζευγάρωμα,την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών και το γρήγορο πέρασμα της πτερόρροιας.
ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ για ένα ΑΥΓΟ
Τοποθετούμε σε ενα μπολ  50 ml νερού  ( 80 ml  αν δεν προσθεσουμε στο τέλος βλαστημένους σπόρους )   και 50 ml   κουσκους ( couscous ) .Στο νερό έχουμε ήδη  διαλύσει 1 κουτάλι  του γλυκού μέλι και ότι συμπληρώματα υδατοδιαλυτά θέλουμε(πολυβιταμίνες ,σπιρουλίνα,ασβέστιο κλπ).εγώ προσθέτω μόνο ασβέστιο και στην πτερόρροια στη μύτη του κουταλιού σπιρουλίνα.Ανακατεύουμε με ένα κουτάλι και αφήνουμε να απορροφηθεί το νερό ( 10- 20 λεπτά) .






Σε ένα μούλτι  τοποθετούμε 1 δάκτυλο φρυγανιά τριμμένη  (υπάρχει έτοιμο στο μάρκετ ) , 2 κουταλιές  κιμά σόγιας (ή 1 κουταλιά αυγό σκόνη   ,εχει σε καταστηματα με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης αλλα και σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα στο κεντρο της αθηνας )  αλλά και σε άλλα παρόμοια μαγαζιά) ,1 κουταλιά μαγιά μπύρας (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της backs),1 κουταλι γύρης (ειδικά πριν την αναπαραγωγή είναι επιβεβλημένη η χρήση της) ,1 κουταλιά ρίγανη,1 κουτάλι θυμάρι και αν βρούμε σε μαγαζί με βότανα  σκόνη γλυκάνισο 1 κουτάλι και δόση προβιοτικού για τέσσερις ημέρες.Τα κάνουμε όσο μπορούμε με το μούλτι σκόνη.



Στη συνέχεια προσθέτουμε στο μούλτι κομμένο σε φέτες  το σφιχτβρασμένο για 12 λεπτά αυγό   (που είχαμε αφήσει να κρυώσει). Με παλμικές ενεργοποιήσεις του μούλτι το θρυμματίζουμε και γίνεται ένα με το μίγμα της φρυγανιάς.



Όταν το κουσκούς έχει απορροφήσει το νερό ρίχνουμε και το μίγμα της φρυγανιάς ,αυγού κλπ μέσα στο μπόλ και ανακατεύουμε καλα με ένα κουτάλι.Η αυγοτροφή είναι έτοιμη και την διατηρουμε στο ψυγείο για 4-6 μέρες.



Αν θέλουμε να την κάνουμε ακόμα πιο θρεπτική και μια λιχουδιά υγείας για τα καναρίνια μας τότε προσθέτουμε ποσότητα του μισού του όγκους της ,σπόρους βλαστωμένους
(βλέπε :  http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?p=25
 )
Η πρόταση μου είναι ένα μίγμα 2 προς 1 σε βάρος κινόα και νίζερ για την προετοιμασία της αναπαραγωγής  και 2 προς 1 κινοα και mung bean (ροβίτσα)  για περίοδο ανάπτυξης των νεοσσών και την πτερόρροια.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE% ... F%8C%CE%B1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mung_bean
http://www.ebirdseed.com/nyjer_niger_th ... dseed.html




( ΜΙΓΜΑ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΜΕ ΦΥΤΡΑ ΣΠΟΡΩΝ ΑΜΑΡΑΝΘΟΥ )


* ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΣΗ : Για να υπαρχει η απαραιτητη απορροφητικοτητα του κουσκους σε νερο ,χωρις βρασιμο,πρεπει να χρησιμοποιειθει πραγματικο κουκους και οχι το ζυμαρικο στο οποιο εχουν δωσει αυτη την ονομασια οι γνωστες ελληνικες βιομηχανιες ζυμαρικων.τετοιο κουκους (γνησιο) μπορουμε να βρουμε ειτε σε μαγαζια κοντα στην βαρβακειο (με αραβικο γνησιο κουσκους) ,ειτε στα μαρκετ  ****  (εισαγωμενο ειδος με επωνυμια του ιδιου του μαρκετ (*****),ειτε στο ****** στο ραφι με τα οριενταλ ειδη .ολα ειναι σε συσκευασια χαρτινου κουτιου.η τιμη τους ειναι απο 1.2  εως 1.5  ευρω το μισοκιλο

----------


## Niva2gr

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνταγή για καναρίνια, αλλά νομίζω και για όλα τα σποροφάγα και φυτοφάγα πουλιά! Όμως έχω μιά ερώτηση.

Κάθε πότε είναι καλό να την δίνουμε;

----------


## jk21

μαρια σττην περιοδο μεταξυ οκτωμβριου -τελη δεκεμβρη και φου εχει τελειωσει η πτεροροια η χορηγηση της πρεπει να γινεται αραια (2 φορες την εβδομαδα 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα ανα πουλι δινω ή ανα 2η μερα σε αναλογη μικροτερη ποσοτητα).ειναι η περιοδος που το κρυο δεν ειναι ακομα δυνατο ωστε να εχουμε αυξημενες θερμιδικες αναγκες(μιλαω για πουλια σε εξωτερικο χωρο) και τα λιπαρα (εχει αρκετα ο κροκος του αυγου) πρεπει να μειωθουν .επισης και το μιγμα σπορων καλα ειναι να εχει περισσοτερο κεχρι (δηλαδη καναρινοσπορο  ή αλλιως ασπουρι).στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης χρειαζεται σταδιακη αυξηση της.αυτο σημαινει σταδιακη αυξηση απο αρχες δεκεμβρη.ειτε γιατι σε εσωτερικο χωρο η αναπαραγωγη ξεκιναει νωρις,ειτε γιατι σε εξωτερικο χωρο οι θερμιδες που καιει λογω κρυο το πουλι ειναι περισσοτερες.επισης μεγαλυτερες ειναι και οι αναγκες σε λιπαρους σπορους.ενα μηνα πριν το ζευγαρι μπει σε κοινο χωρο  για αναπαραγωγη η δοση πρεπει να ειναι 1 κουταλακι καθε μερα ανα πουλι(ασχετα αν το τρωει ολο) .η χορηγηση σταματαει οταν στη φωλια εχουμε το πρωτο αυγο και μολις εχουμε την εκκολαψη τους η χορηγηση ειναι διαρκης ,και με αλλαγη εντος της ημερας για να ειναι αφρατη και φρεσκια για τους νεοσσους.οταν τα χορησουμε σταματαμε τη χορηγηση στα ενηλικα ενω διατηρουμε στον ιδιο ρυθμο τη χορηγηση στους νεοσσους.εκτος αν τα ενηλικα εμφανισουν αμεσως πτεροροια οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση χορηγουμε και σε αυτα μεχρι να τελειωσει η πτεροροια.αν παρατηρησουμε παχος σε καποια ενηλικα αλλα συγχρονως πτεροροια χορηγουμε μικροτερη ποσοστητα αλλα μονο με το ασπραδι του αυγου που ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη χωρις γραμμαριο λιπους


το κουσκους επισης χρειαζεται αν θελουμε να διαλυουμε διαφορα προσθετα φυσικα ή συνθετικα συμπληρωματα στο νερο ώστε να το απορροφα και να διατηρει το καλοκαιρι την τροφη αφρατη και οχι εντελως στεγνη.σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση μπορει να αντικατασταθει μεαντιστοιχη προσθετη ποσοτητα φρυγανιας ή λιγα μπισκοτα τα λεγομενα <<DIGESTIVE>> τα οποια εχουν και αλευρι ολικης αλεσης (αλλα και* ζαχαρη*-οπως και *οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες οποτε προσοχη στις υπερβολες*  που ειναι πιο θρεπτικο απο το απλο αλευρι.

----------


## jk21

η συσκευασια που χρησιμοποιω :

* ειναι καταλληλη και ακομη μια της ιδιας εταιριας με γαλαζιο + κιτρινο χρωμα στη συσκευασια

----------


## Αλέξανδρος96

Εχω μια απορια
τι αναλογια ειναι το κους κους με το νερο??
δηλαδι για να φτιαξω αυτοτροφη (την ετοιμη που ειναι ξηρη(cede)) 
ποσα μερη νερο βαζω ποσα κους κους και ποσα αυγοτροφη ?????
και κατι αλλο το κους κους ειναι καλητερο απο το ρυσκ? τι διαφορα εχουνε?

ευχαριστω

----------


## xXx

1:1 μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση αφού θα προσθέσεις και αυγοτροφή μετά...αλλά μπορείς να έχεις και μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα νερού έχω την αίσθηση, μέχρι και διπλάσια σε σχέση με το κους-κους, αν και νομίζω θα γίνει πολύ υγρό το μείγμα μετά και θα μπορείς να το διατηρήσεις λιγότερο φοβούμενος προβλήματα μουχλιάσματος!

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ ειχα γραψει αν δεις :  Τοποθετούμε σε ενα μπολ  50 ml νερού  ( 80 ml  αν  δεν προσθεσουμε στο τέλος βλαστημένους σπόρους )   και 50 ml   κουσκους (  couscous ) 

δηλαδη αν δεν προσθεσεις πχ φυτρωμενους σπορους που εχουν και εκεινοι υγρασια μπορεις να βαλεις 80 ml νερου  και 50 κουσκους.αλλιως βαζεις λιγοτερο .αυτο θα το δεις 
στην πραξη προσαρμοζοντας το σε ποση ετοιμη αυγοτροφη εχεις σκοπο να το αναμιξεις (οσο περισσοτερη αυτη ,τοσο περισσοτερο υδαρο  κουσκους χρειαζεται για να την αφρατεψει .επεισης στη συνταγη μου απο οτι ειδες εχω και φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο που προσθετει και αυτο υδαροτητα .

τοσο το ρασκ οσο και το κουσκους που περιγραφω (οχι τα ντοπια με ονομα κουσκουσακι ,κουσκουσε κλπ ) το γνησιο δηλαδη ,ειτε η παραπανω μαρκα που ειναι η πιο φθηνη που εχω βρει στην αγορα (τωρα η συσκευασια εχει μπλε και κιτρινο) ,ειτε αλλα που θα βρειτε στα βιολογικα των μαρκετ αλλα και στα καταστηματα ,φουσκωνουν κανονικα και με κρυο νερο.αν το ρασκ ειναι τυποποιημενο (εχω δει της quicko ) ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο απο ενα που ειναι χυμα .δεν μπορω να το συγκρινω με το κουσκους αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι το κουσκους ειναι φτιαγμενο απο αλευρι που δινεται και σε ανθρωπους.το ρασκ παρασκευαζεται για τα ζωα.μπορει καποιες εταιριες να εχουν επισης σαν πρωτη υλη αλευρι ποιοτητας ιδιας με αυτο που δινεται στους ανθρωπους.ειναι ομως για καθε ρασκ η ποιοτητα καλη; γιατι οχι ; δεν εχω κατι σαν αποδειξη για το αντιθετο.ομως αυτο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι το κουσκους στοιχιζει αρκετα λιγοτερο και ρασκ συνηθως βρισκεις δυσκολα (αυτο ηταν και το πρωτο κινητρο να δοκιμασω κατι τετοιο ,οπως και οτι ειχα δει στο εξωτερικο να το χρησιμοποιουν )  μονο σε ενημερωμενα e-shop  .επισης σε καποιο που εχω δει που ειχε και ρασκ και κουσκους ,το δευτερο ηταν ακριβοτερο .αυτο ισως κατι λεει...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος96

εγώ θα βάλω δηλαδή 50μλ κους-κους kai 80μλ νερό??μετά σε αυτό το μείγμα πόσο αυγοτροφή βάζω μέσα??

----------


## jk21

δεν το ξερω γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιω αλλα πιστευω οτι αλλη τοση ποσοτητα θα ειναι ενταξει.ομως ειδικα αν στο κουσκους δεν βαλεις καποιο συμπληρωμα με εξτρα πρωτεινη ,πρεπει να βαλεις και εστω 1 φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο γιατι αλλιως μειωνεις τις πρωτεινες με το κουσκους ή το ρασκ που ειναι υδατανθρακας κυριως .
εδω ο κ μακης  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%BC%CE%B5-rusk  σε συνταγη με  ρασκ χρησιμοποιει περσσοτερη ξηρη παρα ρασκ  (2- 2,5  προς 1 μερος ) και προτεινει και επιπλεον αυγο φρεσκο για οποιον θελει .

----------


## xXx

εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα πιο παλιά 1:1:1 κους-κους:νερό:αυγοτροφή

----------


## mgerom

Εγώ μόλις έφτιαξα με αναλογίες  1/2/3 -- Κ.Κ/ΝΕΡΟ/ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ .  
Θέλει 10 λεπτά παραπάνω αναμονή για να τραβήξει καλά το νερό, αλλά τελικά έγινε πολύ αφράτη και με την σωστή υγρασία.
Ετσι έχω και έναν πιο σταθερό μπούσουλα, αφού η αναλογία είναι 50-50 (αυγοτροφή - φουσκομένο κους κους)

----------


## Αλέξανδρος96

> Εγώ μόλις έφτιαξα με αναλογίες 1/2/3 -- Κ.Κ/ΝΕΡΟ/ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ .


δηλαδι 1 μερος κους κους 2 μερη νερο και 3 αυγοτροφη??

----------


## xXx

ναι....

----------


## mitsman

Για ποιο λογο να βαλουμε κους κους αν δεν προσθεσουμε φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο??για να διαλυσουμε τυχον υδατοδιαλυτα σκευασματα?

----------


## xXx

το κους-κους και το ρασκ χρησιμοποιείται για να απορροφήσουν το νερό με τα υδατοδιαλυτά σκευάσματα

----------


## mitsman

ευχαριστω πολυ γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το χρησιμοποιουμε στην περιπτωση που θελουμε υγρασια στην αυγοτροφη μας ή στην περιπτωση που θελουμε να προσθεσουμε φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο κ το βαζουμε για να διατηρησουμε τις θρεπτικες αναλογιες!αμυλων-πρωτεινων!

----------


## jk21

ο λογος που χρησιμοποιειται σαν υλικο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο βασιλης.αν στα συμπληρωματα που βαζουμε ειναι φυσικες πηγες πρωτεινης (μαγια ,γυρη ,σπιρουλινα ) ή συνθετικες (συμπληρωμα βιταμινων που εχει και αμινοξεα ) σε αρκετη ποσοτητα τοτε το μιγμα βελτιωνει  την αναλογια υδατανθρακα πρωτεινης  που ειχε γινει ανιση λογω των υδατανθρακων του κουσκους ή του ρασκ αλλα εχει ελλειψη σε λιπαρα οξεα και αλλα θρεπτικα στοιχεια λογω της μειωσης του αυγου στο μιγμα .αυτο ερχεται να βελτιωσει το φρεσκο αυγο αλλα και την οχι ιδια αξια που εχει το αφυδατωμενο αυγο μιας ετοιμης αυγοτροφης.παραλληλα ειναι δεδομενο σε πολλες περιπτωσεις πουλιων οτι θελουν την ετοιμη ξηρου τυπου αυγοτροφη καπως πιο αφρατη .ερχεται λοιπον σε δευτερη φαση να εξυπηρετησει και αυτο σε οσους το παρατηρουν στα δικα τους πουλια

----------


## mitsman

Με συγχωρειτε αν γινομαι κουραστικος!αλλα αν δεν θελουμε την αυγοτροφη πιο "αφρατη",την γυρη σπιρουλινα μαγια και λοιπα δεν μπορουμε να τα προσθεσουμε απλα μεσα??ρωταω γιατι εγω κανοντας χρηση κινοα εχω ηδη παρα πολυ υγρασια κ αν βαλω κ κους κους μου λασπωνει!δεν το συζηταω να βαλω κ αυγο!γινεται ξανα χυλος!

----------


## jk21

τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα (εκτος της σπιρουλινας που δινεται σε μικρη ποσοτητα ) μπορουν να αναμιχθουν μια χαρα στην στραγγισμενη αλλα με υγρασια βρασμενη κινοα και να αναμιχθουν ή να αναμιχθουν στην ξηρη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή το τριμμενο αυγοψωμο αλλα με καλη αναδευση τους με πολυκοφτη τυπου μουλτι (το δευτερο μπορεις ανετα να το κανεις αν δεις οτι την γυρη που μπορει να μην θρυμματιστει καλα την τρωνε και ετσι και δεν θελει διαλυση στο νερο) .αν ομως εχεις να διαλυσεις ειτε σπιρουλινα ,ειτε καποια χρωστικη (αν την βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη και οχι στο νερο) ,ειτε καποιες υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες  ,τα κουσκους και ρασκ  προσφερονται καλυτερα .επισης να ξερεις την γυρη να μην την προσθετεις στην κινοα οταν ακομα εχει υψηλη θερμοκρασια

----------


## mgerom

Το ρασκ , το κους-κους, η φριγανιά είναι τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιούμε για να μαλακώσουμε την ξηρή αυγοτροφή
 και να μας βοηθήσει την περίοδο της ανατροφής των νεοσσών.
Αν εσύ βρήκες το δικό σου μέσον (κινόα) για να το κάνεις αυτό, καλύτερα για σένα .Δεν έχεις κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο να αλλάξεις αυτή την "συνταγή", αν μάλιστα βλέπεις οτι δουλεύει σωστά,δηλαδή ταίζονται με άνεση οι νεοσσοί και δεν μουχλιάζει εύκολα η αυγοτροφή. Οταν τελειώσει η ποσότητα που έχεις φτιάξει μπορείς να πειραματιστείς χρησιμοποιώντας και άλλα υλικά, για να δείς τις διαφορές και να καταλήξεις στο πιο εξυπηρετικό.

----------


## mitsman

Για να σας εξηγησω τι κανω να μου πειτε αν ειναι σωστο!φτιαχνω το αυγοψωμο μου το οποιο το θρυματιζω!το χωριζω σε μεριδες των 150 γραμμαριων σε σακουλακια κ τα βαζω στην καταψυξη!το προηγουμενο βραδυ βγαζω ενα σακουλακι κ βαζω οτι θελω(μαγια μπυρας,γυρη,φυστικι βραζιλιας κλπ.)τα ανακατευω στο μουλτι και τα βαζω στο ψυγειο!καθε  μερα λοιπον βραζω το κινοα μου κ τον αμαρανθο τα οποια τα βαζω σε ενα μπολ κ προσθετω το αυγοψωμο μου!ετσι καθε μερα εχω ακριβως την ποσοτητα που χρειαζομαι για εκεινη την μερα κ δεν εχω κινδυνο μουχλιασματος ή καποιας αλοιωσης!τι λετε??

----------


## jk21

για μενα εισαι οκ .αν δεν βαζεις καποιο υδατοδιαλυτο πολυβιταμινουχο που θελει κουσκους για ομοιομορφη αναμιξη ,εισαι ΟΚ ! με την μικρη αλλαγη την επομενη φορα να φτιαξεις αυγοψωμο με το βραζιλιανικο φυστικι να συμμετεχει τριμμενο στο ψησιμο για αποφυγη πιθανοτητας αλφατοξινων που δημιουργουνται απο μυκητες απο  κακη συντηρηση και μεταφορα του

----------


## mitsman

Το εβαζα μετα για να μπορω να υπολογισω την την ποσοτητα!στα 200 γραμμαρια βαζω ενα ρηχο κουταλακι του γλυκου!σε ολο το μειγμα που προτεινετε στην αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες ποσο?

----------


## jk21

1 βραζιλιανικο φιστικι φτανει δημητρη.το γραφω αν δεις .σκεψου οτι στον ανθρωπο καλυπτονται οι ημερησιες αναγκες του σε σεληνιο με 2 μονο τετοιους καρπους.δεν χρειαζονται υπερβολες με το σεληνιο

----------


## mitsman

δεν κανω υπερβολες!απλα ειχα παρει κ τα ειχα κανει σκονη τα εβαλα σε ενα ταπερ κ μετα ψυγειο.οποτε εβαζα με το κουταλακι!αλλα θα παω να παρω να τα κανω σκονη ενα ενα καθε φορα!!!

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε δεν σε παρατηρησα ,απλα εννοουσα οτι δεν χρειαζεται να αγχωνεσαι να δινεις αρκετο!

----------


## mitsman

ναι ναι,καταλαβα!δεχομαι και θελω παρατηρησεις!προτιμω να ακουω τα λαθη μου απο οτι ενα μπραβο!ειμαι πολυ νεος κ πολυ απειρος!εχω απειρα να μαθω και οτι ξερω μεχρι τωρα το ξερω απο ολους εσας εδω μεσα!κ σας ευχαριστω!οτιδηποτε αναφερω το κανω για να δεχτω κριτικη κ να βελτιωθω!ξερω οτι κανεις δεν θα μου πει κατι για το καλο των πουλιων μου κακοπροεραιτα!προσπαθω στο μυαλο μου να φτιαξω μια φορμα διατροφης για την καθε περιοδο η οποια να αλλαζει μονο σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις στο καθε πουλι!

----------


## mirsini_st

ερωτησεις μιας κ λεω να τη δοκιμασω!τη θελω κυριως για ενα μικρακι καναρινακι που μου χαρισε η Ρια γιατι το αυγοψωμο δεν το τιμησε ιδιαιτερα...

1)οταν λεμε γυρη εννοουμε την ιδια που καταναλωνουν και οι ανθρωποι???(τετοια εχω στο σπιτι κ μαλιστα βιολογικη)

2)τι εννοουμε λεγοντας προβιοτικα? (δε θελω γελωτες!!ειπαμε ειμαι κ ξανθουλα)

3)τη μαγια μπυρας τη βρηκα  στα βιολογικα της γειτονιας μου....την ειχε 20 ευρω τα 500γραμμαρια......πολλα για την τσεπη μου αυτη τη στιγμη......μπορω να την αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο η να την παραλειψω????

----------


## jk21

ΓΥΡΗ εννοουμε σαφως αυτη και μαλιστα εχεις απο την καλυτερη δυνατη πηγη που θα μπορουσες να εχεις

μολις προσεξα οτι δεν εχω μεταφερει και εδω ενα αρθρακι για τα προβιοτικα και τα πρεβιοτικα απο το ιστολογιο μου ... θα γινει συντομα .προς το παρον 
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/02/16/%C...%CE%B1-%CF%84/

μαγια μπυρας υπαρχει σε ενημερωμενα πετσοπ απο εταιριες για πουλια .ξερω και χρησιμοποιω της backs  (αρκετα πιο οικονομικη απο οσο λες ) και ξερω οτι υπαρχει και της quicko

----------


## mirsini_st

τελεια θα τις ψαξω...για την ωρα μπορω να παραλειψω τα προβιοτικα κ τη μαγια μπυρας κ να τα αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο???αμαρτια ειναι να τα αφησω χωρις η να τους δωσω ετοιματζιδικη


προβιοτικο μπορω να βρω καποιο ευκολα???

----------


## mitsman

το αυγοψωμο απο μονο του ειναι επαρκες Μυρσινη, ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι προσθετα!
Να ξερεις πως η μαγια δεν πολυαρεσει στα πουλακια μας, σε αντιθεση με την γυρη που κανει πιο γλυκο το αυγοψωμο και το ταραζουν!
αν θες να προσθεσεις πρωτεινες( μαγια μπυρας) μπορεις να βαλεις περιλλα, κια.
εμενα οσα πουλακια αντιστεκονται στο αυγοψωμο (αν και ποτε δεν το βαζω σκετο) , με φυτρα απο κινοα ολα τα πουλια το τσακιζουν!
επισης μπορεις να τριψεις φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο αν θες να αυξησεις τα θρεπτικα συστατικα του αυγοψωμου!!

----------


## jk21

μυρσινη εγω δινω σαν προβιοτικο ειτε το grow more plus (που ειναι και πολυβιταμινη μαζι ) το οποιο το βρισκεις σε μαγαζια κτηνιατρικων φαρμακων   ειτε κεφιρ  

και μαγια της backs αλλα και της quicko ειναι παρομοια .οπως σου ειπε και ο δημητρης σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα η μαγια δεν γινεται αποδεκτη ευκολα .εμενα την εχουν παντως συνηθισει .η γυρη ειναι πολυ καλη και εχει και εκεινη πολλα αμινοξεα και κυστεινη που δεν εχει η μαγια .γιαυτο αν θελουμε συμπληρωμα φυσικο για τα μαλλια στον ανθρωπο δινουμε και μαγια για τα αμινοξεα της (οτι καλυτερο για τα μαλλια  αλλα και τα φτερα ) αλλα και γυρη γιατι ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη κυστεινης 

http://www.thehoneybees.com/pollen.html

 η μαγια δεν εχει την κυστεινη που αποτελει βασικο αμινοξυ σε φτερα και τριχες 

δειτε εδω ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον 
http://www.kashrut.com/articles/L_cysteine/


* δημητρη προσφατα εμαθα οτι τελικα τα πτηνα δεν εχουν ανεπτυγμενη την αισθηση του γλυκου.
http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/vi...2C%20bitter%22


 << Most birds do not respond to what we describe as sweet. The parrot and some
of the fruit-eating birds do, but the domestic and song birds do not respond to sugar
as do humans. >>

----------


## mirsini_st

το κεφιρ πως το δινουμε λοιπον?εχω απο αυτο

----------


## jk21

αν και εχεις απαντηση και στο αλλο θεμα που εχεις ρωτησει ,σου την δινω και εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ighlight=kefir

----------


## jk21

off topic : εχεις ετοιμο ή και σπορο που τον καλλιεργεις με γαλα;

----------


## mirsini_st

εχω σπορο κ τον καλλιεργω με γαλα ναι ...το πινω εγω βασικα   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

και γω μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## mirsini_st

θα βαλω κ απο αυτο λοιπον  :Happy:   μονο τη μαγια μπυρας θα παραλειψω!ευχαριστω για τις διευκρυνισεις...

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα να το βαλεις μονο στο νερο που θα το ελεγχεις ως προς την αλλοιωση του καλυτερα τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι

----------


## mirsini_st

μιλαμε παντα για το παρασκευασμα και οχι το σπορο ετσι???...οταν το βαλω στο νερο την αλοιωση πως θα τη δω???βασικα και την αυγοτροφη τη βαζω πρωι στις 7 που σηκωνομαι κ τα ξεσκεπαζω κ τη βγαζω  στις 10 που καθαριζω τα κλουβια κ αλλαζω νερο...το πρωι ειναι πιο πεινασμενα κ δε τη σκορπανε...δε νομιζω πως για 3  ωρες λειψες θα εχει θεμα αλοιωσης...θα το δω βεβαια κ στην πραξη απο αυριο...

----------


## jk21

λοιπον ,το κεφιρ επειδη εχει βακιλλους που σκοτωνουν τους κακους ,χαλαει πιο δυσκολα απο το γαλα ,οπως και το γιαουρτι .αλλα στην ποτιστρα ετσι κι αλλιως χωρις την παρουσια αλλη τροφης εχει ακομη μικροτερη και το αλλαζεις δυο φορες εκεινες τις ημερες το νερο και εισαι οκ .στην αυγοτροφη εστω και στο ψυγειο ,σε 3-4 μερες που μενει ειναι πιο επικινδυνο (παρολα αυτα εγω το εφαρμοζω και ετσι αλλα στο λεω για να φυλαξουμε αρχικα τα ρουχα μας που λενε .εκτος αν σταζεις μερικες σταγονες στην λιγη που βαζεις καθε φορα.παντως θα σου ελεγα να βαζεις στο νερο πρωτα για να παρατηρησεις τις αντιδρασεις  (υπαρξη τυχον διαρροιας κλπ  ασχετα αν δεν την περιμενω 

σαφως βαζεις το ετοιμο κεφιρ χωρις τον σπορο και παντοτε οπως περιγραφω στο αρθρο να αντιστοιχει ειτε στο νερο ειτε στην τροφη στο 5% .οχι παραπανω

* το νερο καλα ειναι να ειναι χωρις χλωριο απο μπουκαλι (που θα διατηρεις στο ψυγειο) γιατι το χλωριο σκοτωνει τους γαλακτοβακιλλου
* αν πας ποτε προς περιστερι ,ελευσινα ή κορυδαλλο πες το μου να σου πω που θα βρεις grow more

----------


## mirsini_st

για δες βρε Δημητρη...πως σου φαινεται?

----------


## jk21

Μυρσινη σαν υφη (περα απο καποια κομματακια με συσσωματωση ) φαινεται οκ .αφρατη . κουσκους ,φρυγανια ,αυγο τα βασικα συστατικα ή και κατι αλλο; αν δεν γινει πληρως αποδεκτη αμεσως μην ανησυχεις .μην δινεις αλλο ειδος αυγοτροφης ταυτοχρονα ουτε τις λεγομενες βιταμινες .1 κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο την ημερα ανα πουλι ειναι οκ

----------


## mirsini_st

εχω βαλει στις αναλογιες που γραφεις κουςκους , φρυγανια , ριγανη ,γυρη,αυγο σκονη,θυμαρι,σκονη γλυκανισο...στο κους κους δυαλυσα 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου κοφτο μελι κ ελαχιστη  σπιρουλινα σε σκονη

απο κει και περα προσθεσα  βρασμενο κ σουρωμενο κινοα ( σαν ποσοτητα ηταν μεταξυ του ενος τεταρτου και της μισης ποσοτητας του ογκου της αυγοτροφης) και κατι λιγοτερο απο ενα κοφτο κουταλι της σουπας νιζερ ...

θα βαλω σε αυγουλιερα αυριο την ποσοτητα που λες κ θα παρακολουθησω να δω ποσο θα φανε...

αααααααααα επειδη δεν ειχα ασβεστιο ετριψα το τσοφλι του αυγου μεσα!


μονο μαγια μπυρας και προβιοτικο δεν εβαλα...

----------


## jk21

οκ πιστευω οτι σταδιακα θα το φανε αν οχι αμεσα .σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση (γνωστος για την ισχυρογνωμοσυνη μου   :rollhappy:   )  θα εχουν δωροθοκηθει απο τις εταιριες αυγοτροφων με καμμια λιχουδια για να με εκθεσουν          :bye:

----------


## mirsini_st

χαχαχαχα καλε οχι  περα απο την τροφη τους που δεν εχει μεσα μπισκοτακια αλλα ενα σωρο σπορους  δεν τρωνε τιποτα αλλο!  ε καλα το ενα τρωει κ πιπερια!για τον αλλο τον αγριμι ακομα το ψαχνουμε!λες κ το κανει απο αντιδραση κ δεν τρωει λαχανικα....

----------


## jk21

βαλτο λιγο γλιστριδα αυτο τον καιρο και σιγα μην πει οχι ! συντομα θα βαλω φωτο με τα δικα μου που εχουν μεγαλωσει στο σχετικο θεμα μου ,την ωρα που εφορμουν : πανικος !!!

----------


## jk21

μια ιταλικη εκδοχη για χρηση κουσκους σαν βαση αυγοτροφης 

http://www.rione.it/canarini/lancashire/couscous_it.htm

/couscous_it.htm

http://translate.google.com/translat...hl=it&ie=UTF-8

----------


## jk21

αυτες ειναι οι συσκευασιες κουσκους που εχω χρησιμοποιησει και νομιζω οι πιο οικονομικες που κυκλοφορουν .εχει επεξεργασθει και αφαιρεθει το λογοτυπο της εταιριας που τις φερνει στην ελλαδα 
(ας ειναι καλα ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ! ninos .. )

----------


## dimmys82

Καλησπερα.  Ακολουθησα κατα γράμμα την διαδικασια (πολυ καλη) . Αλλα ο ασπρουλης δεν την πλησιαζει , απλα τον εχω πιασει να τη δοκιμαζει κ τιποτα παραπερα. Μηπως φταιει η μαγια μπυρας , να την αφαιρεσω κ να την αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο ?

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω ,αν θες απλα μειωσε την ποσοτητα που βαζεις 

μπορεις να μου πεις ακριβως τον τροπο που το κανεις; τα υλικα και τις ποσοτητες; 

σιγουρα θα βρεθει τροπος να το δεχθει .Δινεις αλλη τροφη παραλληλα με αυτην περα απο σπορους;

----------


## dimmys82

Βασικη τροφή -σπορους κ συμπληρωματικα  δινω αυγο βρασμενο, φυλλα μπροκολου , σπανακι ,  μαρουλι , μηλο , αντιδια . 
Οσο για την αυγοτροφη: 50ml κους κους  σε 80ml νερου , 1 δαχτυλο φρυγιανια , 1 βρασμενο αυγο με τσοφλι ,  1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μελι , 1 ριγανη , 1 θυμαρι , 1 γυρη ,   1 κοφτο μαγια μπυρας , 1/2 γλυκανισο , 2 κιμα σογιας . (Ολες οι ποσοτητες σε κουταλακι του γλυκου) , έριξα κ ελαχιστες σταγονες απο συμληρωμα βιταμινων Α D3 E
Απο υφη  τελειο ,απο αρωματα καλο (Τα μυρωδικα ειναι λιγο εντονα) .

----------


## jk21

βγαλε το γλυκανισο γιατι εχω ακουσει πολλα πουλια να μην τον θελουν .υποθετω  το κουσκους πριν αναμιχθει με τα αλλα στερεα ,προλαβε να τραβηξει το νερο 

αν γινουν αυτα ,ασε μια μερα 3-4 ωρες τα πουλια χωρις τροφη και πιστευω αν δοκιμασουν (χωρις γλυκανισο ) μετα θα συνεχισουν να την επιλεγουν 

δες και αυτη 

Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

----------


## dimmys82

τον αφησα λιγο νηστικο κ εφαγε . δεν παρακολουθησα ομως αν την ετρωγε με ορεξη.
 το θεμα ειναι να την τρωει απο μονος του.

(θελει μεθοδικοτητα)

ο χρονος κ η προσπαθεια θα δειξει.

----------


## jk21

αν δοκιμασε ειτε θα συνεχισει απο μονο του ,ετσι κι αλλιως να την επιλεγει και ας εχει και σπορους  ή θα συνεχισει να αδιαφορει .στη δευτερη περιπτωση ,πρεπει να δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο

----------


## jk21

εχω μαθει για οτι ειμαι σιγουρος και επιμενω ,να δινω εστω και αργα αξιοπιστα στοιχεια .Εξ αρχης ειχα αναφερει ως πιο αξιοπιστο και αξιολογο το κουσκους εναντι του ρασκ 

Αφιερωμενη η συσταση του ρασκ (rusk ) σε οσους ακομα και τωρα το πληρωνουν πιο ακριβα για να το δινουν στα πουλια τους , προτιμωντας να το επιλεγουν σε σχεση με το κουσκους .Αναφερομαι στο επωνυμο quicko rusk  οπως αυτο περιγραφεται σε εταιρια που το εμπορευεται 
Ingredients
Unbleached wheatflour, water, salt and permitted raising agent.


Guaranteed Analysis
Crude protein min 9.5%, Crude Fat min 1.3%, Moisture max 5%, Crude fiber max 3.0%, Raw Ash max 2%



δεν θα σταθω στο αλατι ,ουτε αν το αλευρο ειναι της ποιοτητας ενος ανθρωπινου σκευασματος ( που μπορει αν ειναι ιδια και αξιολογη ... )  ,αλλα στην πρωτεινη 9.5 %  

αν αναμιξουμε ισοποσα αυγοτροφη 17.5 % και ρασκ 9.5 % , το τελικο μιγμα εχει πρωτεινη 13.5 %  .Με δεδομενο  οτι ταιζονται τετοια μιγματα σε αναπαραγωγη και πτεροροια ,με τις οποιες αναγκες τους ,καταλαβαινεται ποσο χαμηλα πεφτει τελικα η πρωτεινη 

Στο κουσκους η πρωτεινη ειναι γυρω στο 12 με 13 %

----------


## Labirikos

Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε αποξηραμένο θυμάρι και ταραξάκο?Και αν ναι πόσο πρέπει να βάλουμε?

----------


## jk21

αποξηραμενο θυμαρι ,ριγανη ,ταραξακο  ,μπορουμε να προσθετουμε σε καθε αυγοτροφη ,με τροπο που εμεις βλεπουμε οτι γινονται αποδεκτα !!! μονο καλο μπορει να τους κανει 

καθε εποχη και απο την πρωτη μερα γεννησης ενος νεοσσου ! και σε οτι ποσοτητα θελουμε αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτα ! η προσφατη νεα προταση μου *Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης*και η χρηση της οχι μονο απο μενα ,δειχνει οτι οχι μονο αντιβακτηδιακα βοτανα οπως το θυμαρι και η ριγανη αλλα και πολλα αλλα  ,δεν δημιουργουν ακομα και σε υψηλη ποσοτητα ,κανενα προβλημα στα πουλακια και ισα ισα γινονται αποδεκτα !

η μονη ενσταση μου (οχι για θυμαρι και ριγανη που εκ φυσεως εμποδιζουν κατι τετοιο ) ειναι η παροχη υγρασιας σε αποξηραμενα βοτανα που δεν ξερουμε τον ορθο τροπο αποξηρανσης τους και το τυχον παθογονο φορτιο που κουβαλανε ....

 αν σε ξερο περιβαλλον δεν ειναι σημαντικο ,οταν βρεθουν σε μια υγρη αυγοτροφη τυπου αυτης με κουσκους που δεν ψηνεται , αυτο αναπτυσσεται με οτι αυτο σημαινει ... αν εισαι σιγουρος για την ποιοτητα των αποξηραμενων σου ,τοτε κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Labirikos

Αγόρασα από κατάστημα με βιολογικά προιόντα θυμάρι και ταραξάκο αποξηραμένα.Τώρα ο θεός βοηθός  :Happy:

----------


## Labirikos

Σπόρους κινόα σκέτους χωρίς να έχουνε βραστεί ή ως βλαστωμένους μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε στο τέλος?

----------


## jk21

Σαν βλαστωμενους ναι , αφου θα εχουν ξεπλυθει τοσες φορες και φυσικα προστιθεμενοι λιγοι λιγοι στην αυγοτροφη της ημερας για μεγιστα αποτελεσματα 

Αβραστοι και χωρις προετοιμασμενοι για φυτρα , οπως καθε σπορος ποτε σε υγρη αυγοτροφη ,εστω και αν ειναι για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση  

στο πρωτο ποστ αν δεις ,ειχα αναμιξει με φυτρα αμαρανθου

----------


## Labirikos

Οι σπόροι αμάρανθου είναι πολλοί μικροί Δημήτρη που πήρα.Βγάζουνε φύτρο?Ξέρουμε χρόνο βλάστησης περίπου?Ή μπορούμε να τους δώσουμε σαν σπόρους μέσα στην αυγοτροφή?

----------


## jk21

στο αρχικο ποστ , τα φυτρα που βλεπεις στη φωτο ,ειναι απο αμαρανθο

----------


## Labirikos

Τον κιμά σόγιας τον βάζεις όπως είναι Δημήτρη με την φρυγανιά?Δηλαδή όπως είναι στο σακουλάκι σωστά?

----------


## jk21

τον εβαζα .... εχω καιρο να κανω τη συνταγη ,αφου εχω καταληξει 


σε δυο αλλες 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς 
*(παραλλαγη της με κινοα μεσα  και πολεντα και καποιες φορες ξηρους καρπους )
*Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά*(περα απο την αρχικη συνταγη ,συνηθως χωρις το τριτο μερος )


σε σενα λοιπον που σε βολευει με κουσκους  , βαζεις λοιπον στο μουλτι τον κιμα οπως ειναι στη σακκουλα και τριβεται εκει μαζι με την φρυγανια ,οσο γινεται σε πιο λεπτοκοκκη υφη

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε.Σήμερα το έφτιαξα και βγήκε μια χαρά.Απλά είχε μόνο αυγό,κους κους,φρυγανιά κιμά σόγιας.Δεν έβαλα μαγιά μπύρας,ρίγανη,θυμάρι, γλυκάνισο. Γύρη ακόμα δεν αγόρασα μιας και έπεσε Σ.Κ.Θα μελετήσω και τις συνταγές που δείχνεις και αν είναι εύκολες θα τις δοκιμάσω  :Happy:

----------


## Labirikos

Όταν τη διατηρείς στο ψυγείο και την βγάζεις για να την δώσεις πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο πριν τη δώσεις?Υπάρχει κίνδυνος για μύκητες επειδή θα είναι κρύα?

----------


## jk21

Στα ενηλικα καθολου. Δεν υπαρχει σε μεγαλα πουλια sour crop αν δεν εχει δημιουργει απο μικρη ηλικια  . Αν ταιζουν μικρα , προβλημα υπαρχει μονο αν ταισουν πριν καν την κατεβασουν στον προλοβο για να προετοιμασουν τι θα ταισουν ,κατι απιθανο .Τα ενηλικα μαζευουν την τροφη στον προλοβο και την επαναφερουν σε λιωμενη μορφη , που ηδη εχει παρει τη θερμοκρασια σωματος 

αυτη η αυγοτροφη ,οπως και καθε υγρη αυγοτροφη (και οι ετοιμες στις οποιες προσθετουμε νερο )  , θελει απλα προσοχη να μην μενει για πολλες ωρες εκτος ψυγειου ,γιατι η υγρασια δημιουργει αναπτυξη παθογονων μικροοργανισμων

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ ευχαριστώ.Θα την βγάζω από το ψυγείο και θα την αφήνω κανά μισάωρο και μετά θα την δίνω και θα την αφήνω το πολύ 3 ώρες.

----------


## legendguards

Και μεχρι 6 ωρες να την αφησεις δεν υπαρχει προβλημα





> Οκ ευχαριστώ.Θα την βγάζω από το ψυγείο και θα την αφήνω κανά μισάωρο και μετά θα την δίνω και θα την αφήνω το πολύ 3 ώρες.

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη μια ερώτηση.Σε αυτήν τη συνταγή εγώ βάζω μόνο κους κους,αυγό,φρυγανιά και νερό.Τίποτα άλλο.Στα ml νερού θα ήθελα να βάλω τη mutavit για την πτερρόροια.Η βιταμίνη γράφει στα 250 ml νερού 1 γραμμάριο ή σε 100 γρ. αυγοτροφής.Πόσο πρέπει να βάλω στο νερό που θα απορροφηθεί από το κους κους?

----------


## jk21

θα ζυγισεις στεγνο το κουσκους , την φρυγανια και τα αυγα . Τα δυο πρωτα θα τα προσθεσεις κανονικα και απ το βαρος των αυγων θα προσθεσεις μονο το 25 % . Το συνολο που θα βρεις ειναι το συνολικο βαρος των στερεων υλικων της τροφης σου .Προσθεσε σε αυτο ενα 10 %  και θα βρεις το βαρος που θα ειχε μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με παρομοια υλικα και 10 % υγρασια που εχουν συνηθως .Σε αυτο το βαρος θα υπολογισεις ποση mutavit θα βαλεις ειτε την διαλυσεις σε 1 φλυτζανακι νερο ειτε σε μια ..... κανατα

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ Δημήτρη.Απλά νόμιζα μήπως βάλω 1 γρ.βιταμίνη σε 250 ml νερού και από αυτά να πάρω τα 80ml που λέει η συνταγή και να ρίξω εκεί το κους κους.Μάλλον όμως δεν πάει έτσι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οχι δινεις τροφη και οχι νερο , αρα βασει αυτης υπολογιζεις δοσεις .Μαλιστα αφαιρωντας την περισσοτερη υγρασια της .Εκει γινεται μεγα λαθος και στην χορηγηση χρωστικων .Κανει ο αλλος μια τροφη με προσθηκη νερου και πχ τα στερεα υλικα ειναι 600 γρ , το νερο 400 και αντι να βαζει χρωστικη για 600 γρ αντε 700 γρ τροφης , βαζει για 1000 γρ (κιλο ) και τα συκωτια βουλωνουν .... και νομιζει οτι τα εκανε ολα οκ ....

----------


## Labirikos

Θα προσπαθήσω να τα υπολογίσω αύριο που θα την φτιάξω και θα σου πω Δημήτρη.Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Ελπίζω να τα υπολογίσω σωστά  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Μικροαποκλισεις μην σε αγχωνουν καθολου .Δεν εχεις προβλημα

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη σε αυτή την αυγοτροφή αν δεν βάλουμε μαγιά μπύρας θα ήτανε καλή διατροφικά σαν αυγοτροφή για τη συντήρηση που δεν μας νοιάζει η πρωτείνη να είναι υψηλά?

----------


## jk21

ναι ανετα ...

----------


## Labirikos

Η μαγιά μπύρας πρέπει να μπει με την φρυγανιά Δημήτρη στο μούλτι?Στο νερό δεν κάνει να μπει με βιταμίνες με το κους κους?

----------


## jk21

Γενικα εχω παρατηρησει οταν χρησιμοποιουσα ακομα την αυγοτροφη αυτη (τωρα ξερεις οτι δινω την κρεμωδη της κατσαρολας ) πως αν βαζαμε στερεες ουσιες στα υγρα που απορροφα το κουκους , αυτο αργουσε την απορροφηση και καμμια φορα δεν φουσκωνε σωστα .Και η γυρη το δυσκολευε . Στην φρυγανια τι σε δυσκολευει να την βαλεις εκει;

----------


## Labirikos

'Οχι δεν με δυσκολεύει απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ποιός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος παροχής της μαγιάς μπύρας.Για παράδειγμα σε αυτήν την αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήμτατα που είχε προτείνει ένα παιδί με το κουάκερ μπορούμε να βάλουμε μαγιά μπύρας με το κουάκερ απλά?

----------


## jk21

Δυο  στερεα αναμιγνυονται συνηθως σε μορφη σκονης πιο ευκολα .Ισως και η σπιρουλινα να μπορει να αναμιχθει και με αυτα

----------


## Shin Kazama

Πάντως Δημήτρη σήμερα που είδα έτσι από περιέργεια στο σούπερ μάρκετ, όλα τα προϊόντα τύπου κους κους των ελληνικών εταιριών δεν αναφέρουν γάλα στη σύσταση. Όλα γράφουν μόνο σιτάρι και νερό. Τα μόνα που είδα να έχουν γάλα ήταν κάποια από μικρούς συνεταιρισμούς.

----------


## jk21

εγραψα καπου οτι το κουσκους εξ αρχης εχει στη συσταση του γαλα ή αναφερω καπου απλα οτι μπορει να απορροφησει ισως; δειξε μου ποιο σημειο σχολιαζεις ... σε ποιο ποστ;

----------


## Shin Kazama

> * ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΣΗ : Για να υπαρχει η απαραιτητη απορροφητικοτητα του κουσκους σε νερο ,χωρις βρασιμο,πρεπει να χρησιμοποιειθει πραγματικο κουκους και οχι το ζυμαρικο στο οποιο εχουν δωσει αυτη την ονομασια οι γνωστες ελληνικες βιομηχανιες ζυμαρικων.τετοιο κουκους (γνησιο) μπορουμε να βρουμε ειτε σε μαγαζια κοντα στην βαρβακειο (με αραβικο γνησιο κουσκους) ,ειτε στα μαρκετ  ************ (εισαγωμενο ειδος με επωνυμια του ιδιου του μαρκετ (********),ειτε στο ********* στο ραφι με τα οριενταλ ειδη .ολα ειναι σε συσκευασια χαρτινου κουτιου.η τιμη τους ειναι απο 1.2 εως 1.5 ευρω το μισοκιλο


Βασικά θυμόμουν λάθος το παραπάνω και νόμιζα ότι έιχες γράψει πως οφειλόταν στο ότι περιέχουν γάλα. Οπότε άκυρο.

Άρα απλά δεν έχουν τόση απορροφητικότητα, όχι ότι έχουν άλλη σύσταση.

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ που έχω δοκιμάσει τα εγχώρια, να επιβεβαιώσω ότι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση σε απορροφητικότητα συγκριτικά με αυτό που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης. Μόνο αυτό εξαφανίζει το νερό.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα εγχωρια συνηθως δεν λεγονται κουσκους αλλα κουσκουσακι κλπ .Δεν ειναι γνησια κουσκους αλλα εχουν την υφη του μακαρονιου χωρις απορροφητικοτητα αν δεν βραστουν 

* στο αρθρο υπηρχαν εμπορικοι συνδεσμοι οι οποιοι διαγραφτηκαν .Το 2009 οι οροι χρησης του φορουμ ηταν αλλοι και δεν υπηρχε περιορισμος στους εμπορικους συνδεσμους αρχικα

----------


## Andromeda

βρε παιδια μην παιδευεστε, το κους κους ειναι η αραβικη εκδοχη του πληγουριου, δεν ειναι αναγκη να τρεχετε στα ραφια με τα εξωτικα προιοντα για κατι τοσο απλο, 
κι εδω στην Ελλαδα το πληγουρι, αναλογα με την περιοχη, κυκλοφορει ειτε σαν απλα σπασμενο  σκληρο σιταρι αλλοτε βρασμενο και στεγνωμενο. 
αν εχει βραστει σε γαλα και στεγνωσει γινεται ο γνωστος πληγουρισιος τραχανας...  διαλεγετε τι θελετε να δωσετε στα πουλια και παιρνετε. παντως το πληγουρι αν μουλιασει λιγη ωρα στο νερο ιδιως το προβρασμενο μαλακωνει και τρωγεται ανετα.
το "κουςκους" που βλεπετε στα ζυμαρικα ειναι σαν τα μακαρονια μονο στο σχημα διαφερει οπως ακριβως το "κριθαρακι" (που δεν εχει σχεση με κριθαρι) τα "κοχυλια" (που δεν εχει σχεση με θαλασσινο) η τις "βιδες" ...και παει λεγοντας, η μονη ομοιοτητα ειναι στο σχημα

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Στη συγκεκριμενη συνταγη μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε brazilian nuts;αν ναι πως και σε τι ποσοτητα;

----------


## jk21

Μπορουμε φυσικα 

Στο τελος οταν ειναι ετοιμη , τριβεις ενα με δυο και τα προσθετεις μετα ανακατευοντας με πηρουνι (βοηθα στο καλυτερο ανακατεμα ) με 100 γρ αυγοτροφης  .

----------

